# Black Oil Sunflower Seeds



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

With Dusty, my newest addition came a mix the breeder had to feed her... "I feed this mix to my crew, I include doggy bag dog food, black oil sunflower seeds and rolled oats. "

Is this okay to feed her and my other rats? I've heard that Sunflower seeds aren't good for them. Thank you!


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Too many sunflower seeds are bad for them. :/ I make a grain mix to go along with their dog food staple. You'll find it in the good and bad food for ratties list on this website, it's called subee's mix or something like that. Also there a list of good staple foods to be had their as well. (It is also in the health section. Convenient.) The thing about sunflowers is they are rather high in protein. To much protein and it can make their skin itch, causing them to scratch, which in turn gives them scabs, hair loss, and bad skin.Also the dog food needs to be specific, again dog food generally has more protein than a rat needs. If you can, get your rats a good lab block like harlan teklad or mazuri. If those can not be gotten then you can use a low protein dry dog food. Go to the local pet store and explain your needs, they will do their best to help. 

Sorry I know all the information seems kind of scattered, but it's rather late. XD Hopefully I was of some help. Have a nice night.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

I've had the lab blocks from the store I go to since I've had them, she just told me this is what she uses and I was curious  So thank you for your help! I'm definitely gonna look into Suebee's!


----------

